# La coppia felice



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2018)

In rete abbondano le regole per fare funzionare una coppia: 


Comunicare: tutto, sempre e comunque.  Questa era la regola di mia suocera. Anche una mia amica l’aveva consigliato a una tizia che le aveva confessato di avere qualche problema matrimoniale. Peccato che il problema era che lei era andata a letto con un altro. Il marito non aveva apprezzato la sincerità del dialogo.:mexican:
Ascoltare: è ovvio che si comunica con chi ascolta. Basta che l’altro parli.
Rispettarsi: è un punto controverso. C’è chi dice che vanno rispettati i desideri reciproci. Se sono diversi, chi deve seguire il desiderio dell’altro?
Libertà: amarsi non significa stare sempre insieme. Conta la qualità. Certo che se si preferisce la compagnia di altri...
Coccole e intimità: però quando si deve dormire, si dorme. E ricordiamoci che “Anto’ fa caldo!”
:mexican:

Sciegliete o aggiungete! :up:


----------



## stany (17 Novembre 2018)

Meglio soli che...  
Siamo sempre , come nel gioco dell'oca, al punto di partenza: o si diventa fratello e sorella,o ci si cornifica....
Il tempo è galantuomo, si dice; ma è anche un killer spietato!


----------



## Darietto (17 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In rete abbondano le regole per fare funzionare una coppia:
> 
> 
> Comunicare: tutto, sempre e comunque.   Questa era la regola di mia suocera. Anche una mia amica l’aveva  consigliato a una tizia che le aveva confessato di avere qualche  problema matrimoniale. Peccato che il problema era che lei era andata a  letto con un altro. Il marito non aveva apprezzato la sincerità del  dialogo.:mexican:
> ...



Alla fine l'amante è sempre un po' come quando si va in vacanza in un  resort all inclusive. Non ci sono regole, non devi preoccuparti della  casa, dei doveri, non hai lo stress delle cose quotidiane ecc. si tromba  e basta. Il buon amante secondo me è proprio quello che ti fa sentire  libera da quelle regole. Libera anche di rispettarle o no. Non c'è  verità in grado di far desistere l'amante dall'obiettivo principale: il  trombare. La Kriptonite dell'amante è solo la quotidianità, i doveri di  coppia. Il fascino dell'amante penso sia proprio quel vago alone di  libertà da quelle regole. O comunque il poterle gestire a proprio  piacere, ma sempre senza vincoli.


----------



## stany (17 Novembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> Alla fine l'amante è sempre un po' come quando si va in vacanza in un  resort all inclusive. Non ci sono regole, non devi preoccuparti della  casa, dei doveri, non hai lo stress delle cose quotidiane ecc. si tromba  e basta. Il buon amante secondo me è proprio quello che ti fa sentire  libera da quelle regole. Libera anche di rispettarle o no. Non c'è  verità in grado di far desistere l'amante dall'obiettivo principale: il  trombare. La Kriptonite dell'amante è solo la quotidianità, i doveri di  coppia. Il fascino dell'amante penso sia proprio quel vago alone di  libertà da quelle regole. O comunque il poterle gestire a proprio  piacere, ma sempre senza vincoli.


Siamo animali governati dagli istinti!?


----------



## Foglia (17 Novembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> Alla fine l'amante è sempre un po' come quando si va in vacanza in un  resort all inclusive. Non ci sono regole, non devi preoccuparti della  casa, dei doveri, non hai lo stress delle cose quotidiane ecc. si tromba  e basta. Il buon amante secondo me è proprio quello che ti fa sentire  libera da quelle regole. Libera anche di rispettarle o no. Non c'è  verità in grado di far desistere l'amante dall'obiettivo principale: il  trombare. La Kriptonite dell'amante è solo la quotidianità, i doveri di  coppia. Il fascino dell'amante penso sia proprio quel vago alone di  libertà da quelle regole. O comunque il poterle gestire a proprio  piacere, ma sempre senza vincoli.


Ehm... si stava parlando di coppie!!!

Tu vedi l'amante ovunque


----------



## Darietto (17 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Siamo animali governati dagli istinti!?


anche, poi dipende sempre dal livello di evoluzione di ognuno. 



Foglia ha detto:


> Ehm... si stava parlando di coppie!!!
> 
> Tu vedi l'amante ovunque



hahahah... ma no, diciamo che c'è un nesso :sonar::mexican:


----------



## Foglia (17 Novembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> hahahah... ma no, diciamo che c'è un nesso :sonar::mexican:


Immagino che ci sia il nesso 

E' solo che si parlava di ingredienti per far funzionare la coppia.

E in mezzo a rispetto, ascolto, comunicazione eccetera arrivi tu e ci metti l'amante....


----------



## stany (17 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Immagino che ci sia il nesso
> 
> E' solo che si parlava di ingredienti per far funzionare la coppia.
> 
> E in mezzo a rispetto, ascolto, comunicazione eccetera arrivi tu e ci metti l'amante....


Come ingrediente può anche servire ; mia moglie nei pochi mesi che l'aveva era più disponibile ed empatica (con me)....peccato averla smascherata. Eh..eh..eh...


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Siamo animali governati dagli istinti!?


Siamo esseri umani che non disdegnano il piacere.
Chi pensa che sacrificio e dolore siano auspicati dalle persone si dimentica che occorre un premio o un incentivo anche in quei casi in cui l'edonismo pare messo da parte.
Una vita eterna, delle vergini ultraterrene,  la stima degli altri, qualcosa per cui ne valga la pena.


----------



## riccardo1973 (17 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In rete abbondano le regole per fare funzionare una coppia:
> 
> 
> Comunicare: tutto, sempre e comunque.  Questa era la regola di mia suocera. Anche una mia amica l’aveva consigliato a una tizia che le aveva confessato di avere qualche problema matrimoniale. Peccato che il problema era che lei era andata a letto con un altro. Il marito non aveva apprezzato la sincerità del dialogo.:mexican:
> ...


Sì, sembra la lista della spesa! tutte belle le regole quando sei single e sogni il/la compagna/o ideale poi ti infogni in uno stronzo/a su cui riversi mille aspettative e dopo l'innamoramento iniziale comincia a piovere merda e ti accorgi che non hai l'ombrello...quindi se il copione è sempre questo bisogna cambiare qualcosina dentro di noi


----------



## Foglia (17 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Come ingrediente può anche servire ; mia moglie nei pochi mesi che l'aveva era più disponibile ed empatica (con me)....peccato averla smascherata. Eh..eh..eh...


Noto che ultimamente la parola empatia e' abusata


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ehm... si stava parlando di coppie!!!
> 
> Tu vedi l'amante ovunque


Anche gli amanti sono una coppia.
Infatti non esiste un'unica ricetta per far funzionare una coppia: dipende dagli obiettivi che ci si pone.


----------



## stany (17 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo esseri umani che non disdegnano il piacere.
> Chi pensa che sacrificio e dolore siano auspicati dalle persone si dimentica che occorre un premio o un incentivo anche in quei casi in cui l'edonismo pare messo da parte.
> Una vita eterna, delle vergini ultraterrene,  la stima degli altri, qualcosa per cui ne valga la pena.


Dell'elenco che citi, l'unica attendibile , verosimile ,pratica e concreta è la stima.....Come diceva Pina. (Già detto)
Ed è l'elemento importante che quando scompare apre la strada alle corna....


----------



## Foglia (17 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anche gli amanti sono una coppia.
> Infatti non esiste un'unica ricetta per far funzionare una coppia: dipende dagli obiettivi che ci si pone.


Si. Ma l'amante come ingrediente di buon funzionamento della coppia suona un po' come i bordelli che un tempo salvavano la famiglia. 

Po' esse. Mi fa brutto


----------



## stany (17 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo esseri umani che non disdegnano il piacere.
> Chi pensa che sacrificio e dolore siano auspicati dalle persone si dimentica che occorre un premio o un incentivo anche in quei casi in cui l'edonismo pare messo da parte.
> Una vita eterna, delle vergini ultraterrene,  la stima degli altri, qualcosa per cui ne valga la pena.





Foglia ha detto:


> Noto che ultimamente la parola empatia e' abusata


Diciamo... dedizione, attenzione (compensativa ,e falsa quindi).


----------



## stany (17 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si. Ma l'amante come ingrediente di buon funzionamento della coppia suona un po' come i bordelli che un tempo salvavano la famiglia.
> 
> Po' esse. Mi fa brutto


È così: è la conquista del genere femminile (perché he ti fa brutto?). I bordelli per mogli non c'erano fino alla Merlin, e nemmeno nel terzo millennio , ci sono...
Il problema è quando di mezzo vi sia l'ammore..


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si. Ma l'amante come ingrediente di buon funzionamento della coppia suona un po' come i bordelli che un tempo salvavano la famiglia.
> 
> Po' esse. Mi fa brutto


No, no, sono una coppia proprio loro, gli amanti, con regole e finalità diverse, ma pur sempre all'interno di una relazione.


----------



## Bruja (17 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ehm... si stava parlando di coppie!!!
> 
> Tu vedi l'amante ovunque


Le regole della rete lasciano il tempo che trovano, sono interpretazioni, la realtà è sempre altro...

Già parliamo di coppie che funzionano ovviamente con gli istinti ... la routine è inquadramento comportamentale e anche sociale, la diversione (chiamala amante o altro che distrae), è istinto, voglia di vivere il sé e non il noi.
Ovvio che il rapporto con l'altra persona non avendo consuetudini, obblighi, doveri e prevedibilità è estremamente seducente,  ha il fascino del proibito, dell'imprevisto, del "noi fuori dal resto del mondo"... e rende il quotidiano uno sbiadito quadro domestico.

Da tempo credo che la coppa "felice" sia quella che si barcamena fra una buona capacità di rispetto reciproco e una accettabile larghezza di vedute... e qualcuno contempla anche qualche defezione di superficiale importanza.
Insomma il treno della vita ha molte fermate e nella coppia non sempre coincidono, a volte ne capitano alcune solo individuali e come comportarci in quel caso dipende sempre e soltanto dal fatto che ne valga la pena... o che si abbia la certezza matematica (spesso travisata) che non si sarà scoperti...

Qualcuno ha detto che possono esistere coppie ben assortite, ma non esistono matrimoni deliziosi... la coppia felice è un'utopia, esistono coppie che hanno momenti felici, magari periodi, ma come per tutte le faccende umane non esiste il perdurare della felicità, men che meno nella convivenza, lo impedisce la routine che affossa le emozioni forti spesso portatrici di felicità. Genericament confondiamo lo stare bene con la felicità... quello è uno stato di grazia fortuito non certo perdurante.


----------



## stany (17 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No, no, sono una coppia proprio loro, gli amanti, con regole e finalità diverse, ma pur sempre all'interno di una relazione.


Eh...eh..eh... Ed il legittimo/ma che interviene scompisciando la leason viene visto come un oppressore senza . La differenza col bordello per maschi, ci fosse, quello per femmine, sarebbe che quest'ultime saprebbero innamorarsi pure del montone prezzolato.. (commento maschilista?)


----------



## stany (17 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Le regole della rete lasciano il tempo che trovano, sono interpretazioni, la realtà è sempre altro...
> 
> Già parliamo di coppie che funzionano ovviamente con gli istinti ... la routine è inquadramento comportamentale e anche sociale, la diversione (chiamala amante o altro che distrae), è istinto, voglia di vivere il sé e non il noi.
> Ovvio che il rapporto con l'altra persona non avendo consuetudini, obblighi, doveri e prevedibilità è estremamente seducente,  ha il fascino del proibito, dell'imprevisto, del "noi fuori dal resto del mondo"... e rende il quotidiano uno sbiadito quadro domestico.
> ...


Eh..eh...la defezione di superficiale importanza: leggasi ,scopereccia....Ma anche ammettere solo sesso come valvola di sfogo.....Mah...sempre qui siamo: chi ha mezzi tempo e spazio logistico si attrezza ; chi no: abbozza   ....
La frustrazione porta ad omicidi, suicidi ecc.. Chi si sfoga si rigenera ed è più disponibile ,affabile e gentile con chi ha a casa, e riesce a sopportare meglio la quotidianità.
Come sempre : c'è chi puote e chi non puote, e chi non puote se lo scuote (ho imparato ad usare le facciazze)


----------



## Foglia (17 Novembre 2018)

Vabbè. Visto che sono in minoranza.
Ho sbagliato io 3d.
Scusate.


----------



## Foglia (17 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Le regole della rete lasciano il tempo che trovano, sono interpretazioni, la realtà è sempre altro...
> 
> Già parliamo di coppie che funzionano ovviamente con gli istinti ... la routine è inquadramento comportamentale e anche sociale, la diversione (chiamala amante o altro che distrae), è istinto, voglia di vivere il sé e non il noi.
> Ovvio che il rapporto con l'altra persona non avendo consuetudini, obblighi, doveri e prevedibilità è estremamente seducente,  ha il fascino del proibito, dell'imprevisto, del "noi fuori dal resto del mondo"... e rende il quotidiano uno sbiadito quadro domestico.
> ...


Quoto il tuo. Aggiungo tra felicità e star bene anche la serenità. Che è quella cosa che ben ci sta, sia pure a tratti.


----------



## stany (17 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quoto il tuo. Aggiungo tra felicità e star bene anche la serenità. Che è quella cosa che ben ci sta, sia pure a tratti.


Come dopo del buon sesso?


----------



## Foglia (17 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Come dopo del buon sesso?


Intendevo una cosa un po' più  "di durata"

(ossignur che ho detto. ).

Comunque si. Anche.


----------



## stany (17 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Intendevo una cosa un po' più  "di durata"
> 
> (ossignur che ho detto. ).
> 
> Comunque si. Anche.


Comincia da lì....(lo dico pure a me,eh!)
Il fatto è che trovarlo di buona qualità ,durevole nel tempo (non come prestazione), e magari non troppo coinvolgente è come fare il sei al SuperEnalotto...


----------



## Vera (17 Novembre 2018)

Anni fa chiesi a mio nonno quali fossero le buone regole per far durare un rapporto e lui mi rispose " Quali regole?!". Ecco, non ci sono regole. Anche perché ho constatato che nonostante il dialogo, l'amore, il rispetto, il non essere una rompi coglioni, e darla felicemente, non è servito a niente


----------



## riccardo1973 (17 Novembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Anni fa chiesi a mio nonno quali fossero le buone regole per far durare un rapporto e lui mi rispose " Quali regole?!". Ecco, non ci sono regole. Anche perché ho constatato che nonostante il dialogo, l'amore, il rispetto, il non essere una rompi coglioni, e darla felicemente, non è servito a niente


bella questa....hai ragione. Io mi sentivo dire che ero un compagno, un padre e un uomo fantastico! invidiato da tutte le sue amiche. Non è bastato per proteggermi dalle corna...ma quali regole?


----------



## Vera (17 Novembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> bella questa....hai ragione. Io mi sentivo dire che ero un compagno, un padre e un uomo fantastico! invidiato da tutte le sue amiche. Non è bastato per proteggermi dalle corna...ma quali regole?


Infatti Riccardo, ti capisco benissimo. Fanculo le regole.


----------



## Foglia (17 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Comincia da lì....(lo dico pure a me,eh!)
> Il fatto è che trovarlo di buona qualità ,durevole nel tempo (non come prestazione), e magari non troppo coinvolgente è come fare il sei al SuperEnalotto...


Non sto cercando, non so nemmeno se vorrei, ma comunque grazie


----------



## spleen (17 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo esseri umani che non disdegnano il piacere.
> Chi pensa che sacrificio e dolore siano auspicati dalle persone si dimentica che occorre un premio o un incentivo anche in quei casi in cui l'edonismo pare messo da parte.
> Una vita eterna, delle vergini ultraterrene,  la stima degli altri, qualcosa per cui ne valga la pena.


La stima di se stessi...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Anni fa chiesi a mio nonno quali fossero le buone regole per far durare un rapporto e lui mi rispose " Quali regole?!". Ecco, non ci sono regole. Anche perché ho constatato che nonostante il dialogo, l'amore, il rispetto, il non essere una rompi coglioni, e darla felicemente, non è servito a niente


I vecchi dicevano: la pazienza.
Ricordo una coppia che non passavano un giorno senza litigare.
Quando lei è morta lui era inconsolabile. È morto a breve distanza.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Anni fa chiesi a mio nonno quali fossero le buone regole per far durare un rapporto e lui mi rispose " Quali regole?!". Ecco, non ci sono regole. Anche perché ho constatato che nonostante il dialogo, l'amore, il rispetto, il non essere una rompi coglioni, e darla felicemente, non è servito a niente





riccardo1973 ha detto:


> bella questa....hai ragione. Io mi sentivo dire che ero un compagno, un padre e un uomo fantastico! invidiato da tutte le sue amiche. Non è bastato per proteggermi dalle corna...ma quali regole?





Vera ha detto:


> Infatti Riccardo, ti capisco benissimo. Fanculo le regole.


Facciamo il club del partner perfetto tradito :mexican:


----------



## stany (17 Novembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> La stima di se stessi...


Bravo!


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> La stima di se stessi...


La si può ottenere anche e a volte soprattutto avendo relazioni extraconiugali.
Forse è più la stima degli altri a contare, ma in una società sempre più individualista pensare che importi qualcosa è  un'utopia.


----------



## Foglia (17 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La si può ottenere anche e a volte soprattutto avendo relazioni extraconiugali.
> Forse è più la stima degli altri a contare, ma in una società sempre più individualista pensare che importi qualcosa è  un'utopia.


Qui dentro frega oramai una sega a nessuno capire come fare andare i rapporti di coppia.
Nemmeno ai traditi. Anzi  forse a maggior ragione.
Vorrà dire qualcosa.


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2018)

Comunque non esistono regole, esistono variabili di un problema la cui soluzione è indeterminata.


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Qui dentro frega oramai una sega a nessuno capire come fare andare i rapporti di coppia.
> Nemmeno ai traditi. Anzi  forse a maggior ragione.
> Vorrà dire qualcosa.


Senza amore  da parte anche solo di un partner, inutile pensare ci possano essere soluzioni.
Ci sono compromessi.
È l'amore che regge la coppia, senza diventa solo un equilibrio basato sugli interessi personali.


----------



## Foglia (17 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Senza amore  da parte anche solo di un partner, inutile pensare ci possano essere soluzioni.
> Ci sono compromessi.
> È l'amore che regge la coppia, senza diventa solo un equilibrio basato sugli interessi personali.


Mi viene in mente Blaise ed il "suo" q.b.


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi viene in mente Blaise ed il "suo" q.b.


L'amore è la disposizione verso l'altro.
Quando si è in questa fase i propri bisogni passano in secondo piano, perché dà soddisfazione e piacere dare gioia e felicità all'amata.
Ovviamente non può  tradire quando si ama, perché si prova più  piacere nel dare, non nel volere o ricevere. 
Senza amore, tutto si capovolge.


----------



## Foglia (17 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> L'amore è la disposizione verso l'altro.
> Quando si è in questa fase i propri bisogni passano in secondo piano, perché dà soddisfazione e piacere dare gioia e felicità all'amata.
> Ovviamente non può  tradire quando si ama, perché si prova più  piacere nel dare, non nel volere o ricevere.
> Senza amore, tutto si capovolge.


Purtroppo si.


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2018)

Le regole diventano importanti dopo, per tenere insieme una relazione in cui i componenti o uno solo di essi non amano più.
Questo perché l'individuo assume sempre più importanza. 
Inutile dire che regole o no tutto a questo punto diventa possibile.
È l'individuo che decide per sé.


----------



## Foglia (17 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Le regole diventano importanti dopo, per tenere insieme una relazione in cui i componenti o uno solo di essi non amano più.
> Questo perché l'individuo assume sempre più importanza.
> Inutile dire che regole o no tutto a questo punto diventa possibile.


Io non credo che prima non esistano regole.

Forse cambia solo la "fonte", o per meglio dire, DOPO se ne leva una.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> No, no, sono una coppia proprio loro, gli amanti, con regole e finalità diverse, ma pur sempre all'interno di una relazione.


Abbiamo un’idea diversa di coppia


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io non credo che prima non esistano regole.
> 
> Forse cambia solo la "fonte", o per meglio dire, DOPO se ne leva una.


Sto scrivendo da smartphone per cui tendo a essere sintetico... cerco di spiegare con un esempio.
Mettiamo che io cominci a frequentare una donna che mi piace. All'inizio questa frequentazione mi genera piacere. Mi diverte ogni cosa che facciamo insieme, anche la più banale, mi sento gratificato dal suo interesse, desidero vederla perché con lei provo piacere etc.
Questa fase è l'infatuazione ed è egoistica, tutta centrata sull 'io: il fine è conquistare la donna desiderata perché essa genera piacere e quindi la si vuole. In pratica, io sto bene con lei e desidero prolungare questo stare bene. 
Tante relazioni clandestine si fermano a questa fase.
Se si va oltre invece nasce l'amore, che capovolge la situazione precedente: il piacere non lo si ha solo quando si riceve dall'altro, ma quando si dà.
È una fase altruistica, in cui la coppia rafforza il legame.
Quando finisce la fase altruistica non c'è più amore: la coppia magari ha convolato a nozze o ha dei figli e non può sciogliersi facilmente.
Deve quindi affrettarsi a trovare delle soluzioni per stare insieme ancora, ma l'individuo non trova più piacere non solo nel dare, ma anche nel ricevere, che sembra sempre troppo poco.
Qui ognuno dà dei consigli su cosa fare, su quali tattiche adottare, su come tentare di rafforzare il legame, ma è tutto inutile.
Stare insieme dipende a questo punto dai rispettivi caratteri, dalla capacità di affrontare le delusioni, dalla stabilità dell 'individuo, dalla fortuna, dai valori introiettati... insomma da tante variabili che definire cosa fare a livello generale non ha senso.


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Abbiamo un’idea diversa di coppia


Una coppia sono due individui che hanno una relazione sessuale o amorosa o entrambe per un periodo continuato.
Ufficializzata o meno che sia.
Gli amanti si definiscono infatti coppie clandestine.


----------



## Foglia (17 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sto scrivendo da smartphone per cui tendo a essere sintetico... cerco di spiegare con un esempio.
> Mettiamo che io cominci a frequentare una donna che mi piace. All'inizio questa frequentazione mi genera piacere. Mi diverte ogni cosa che facciamo insieme, anche la più banale, mi sento gratificato dal suo interesse, desidero vederla perché con lei provo piacere etc.
> Questa fase è l'infatuazione ed è egoistica, tutta centrata sull 'io: il fine è conquistare la donna desiderata perché essa genera piacere e quindi la si vuole. In pratica, io sto bene con lei e desidero prolungare questo stare bene.
> Tante relazioni clandestine si fermano a questa fase.
> ...


Vabbè. Dopo le regole che tanto non caga nessuno, ho appena stilato il calendario del ménage di tradinet:

VUOI quindi DAI
DAI quindi AMI
AMI quindi VUOI RICEVERE
VUOI RICEVERE e NON VUOI PIÙ DARE
NON VUOI PIÙ DARE e NON RICEVI
NON RICEVI e PRENDI FUORI 
PRENDI FUORI e l'altro lo prende in.....


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Una coppia sono due individui che hanno una relazione sessuale o amorosa o entrambe per un periodo continuato.
> Ufficializzata o meno che sia.
> Gli amanti si definiscono infatti coppie clandestine.


Per me una coppia è molto di più.
Forse questa confusione genera poi i casinò che leggiamo qui sul forum


----------



## Lostris (17 Novembre 2018)

Certo che trovare qui una serie di consigli sul come far funzionare una coppia...

ecco, come dire.. io non so se mi fiderei proprio proprio al 100%


----------



## Vera (17 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Facciamo il club del partner perfetto tradito :mexican:


Perché no?


----------



## stany (17 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Qui dentro frega oramai una sega a nessuno capire come fare andare i rapporti di coppia.
> Nemmeno ai traditi. Anzi  forse a maggior ragione.
> Vorrà dire qualcosa.


A me è stato detto : "È andata come è andata"....
Come si direbbe per un incidente stradale,un terremoto,uno tsunami....Tanto per dire l'assunzione di responsabilità; e poi, quindi, come dovrei ragionare io?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Certo che trovare qui una serie di consigli sul come far funzionare una coppia...
> 
> ecco, come dire.. io non so se mi fiderei proprio proprio al 100%


Oh finalmente! La volevo mettere un po’ sul ridere! :up:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> A me è stato detto : "È andata come è andata"....
> Come si direbbe per un incidente stradale,un terremoto,uno tsunami....Tanto per dire l'assunzione di responsabilità; e poi, quindi, come dovrei ragionare io?


È andata come è andata...l’essere stata beccata.


----------



## stany (17 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È andata come è andata...l’essere stata beccata.


Vero, in sintesi....


----------



## Lara3 (17 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In rete abbondano le regole per fare funzionare una coppia:
> 
> 
> Comunicare: tutto, sempre e comunque.  Questa era la regola di mia suocera. Anche una mia amica l’aveva consigliato a una tizia che le aveva confessato di avere qualche problema matrimoniale. Peccato che il problema era che lei era andata a letto con un altro. Il marito non aveva apprezzato la sincerità del dialogo.:mexican:
> ...


Non so quali regole funzionano; so invece quelle che non hanno funzionato:
non basta avere un buon carattere, senza stressare ( adesso si che stresso), lasciargli la libertà che voleva senza nessun controllo, massima fiducia, non basta aver mantenuto il peso forma di 25 anni fa, non basta essere disponibile anche quando sono stanca morta, non basta cucinare bene, non basta una laurea, nemmeno il master, non basta una lingerie.... carina, non basta occuparsi della casa senza nessun aiuto....
Avrei una domanda io invece: vi ricordate per quanto tempo la vostra copia è stata felice ? Un anno, due, dieci, venti ?


----------



## stany (17 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non so quali regole funzionano; so invece quelle che non hanno funzionato:
> non basta avere un buon carattere, senza stressare ( adesso si che stresso), lasciargli la libertà che voleva senza nessun controllo, massima fiducia, non basta aver mantenuto il peso forma di 25 anni fa, non basta essere disponibile anche quando sono stanca morta, non basta cucinare bene, non basta una laurea, nemmeno il master, non basta una lingerie.... carina, non basta occuparsi della casa senza nessun aiuto....
> Avrei una domanda io invece: vi ricordate per quanto tempo la vostra copia è stata felice ? Un anno, due, dieci, venti ?


Se sei libera e vivi nel triangolo industriale mandami il curriculum con foto please 
La felicità quando si vive forse non si apprezza (nel senso di riconoscerla) . Allo stesso modo ,quando si estingue, proporzionalmente al dissiparsi del desiderio, non ci si rende conto ; questo credo dopo due, quattro anni.


----------



## Rosarose (17 Novembre 2018)

Io credo che una coppia funzioni fino a quando, non si comincia a fare pesare all'altro i suoi inevitabili difetti, difetti che magari per anni si sono visti ma " facevano tenerezza" poi si è cominciato a tollerarli a fatica, infine dopo avere provato e riprovato a farli sparire con tante discussioni, stremati si comincia ad ignorarli e con loro il portatore sano....


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lara3 (17 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Se sei libera e vivi nel triangolo industriale mandami il curriculum con foto please
> La felicità quando si vive forse non si apprezza (nel senso di riconoscerla) . Allo stesso modo ,quando si estingue, proporzionalmente al dissiparsi del desiderio, non ci si rende conto ; questo credo dopo due, quattro anni.


Nella mia infedeltà sono fedele


----------



## stany (17 Novembre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Io credo che una coppia funzioni fino a quando, non si comincia a fare pesare all'altro i suoi inevitabili difetti, difetti che magari per anni si sono visti ma " facevano tenerezza" poi si è cominciato a tollerarli a fatica, infine dopo avere provato e riprovato a farli sparire con tante discussioni, stremati si comincia ad ignorarli e con loro il portatore sano....
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


È così!


----------



## stany (17 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Nella mia infedeltà sono fedele


Sei fedele allammore ....
Del resto quando si tradisce chi non si ama non viene nemmeno percepito come tradimento. Altrimenti si dovrebbe parlare di poliamore. 
Come ho già scritto in un'altra discussione,una mia conoscente sosteneva di non aver mai tradito; se non persone delle quali non aveva più interesse. Chiaramente non riteneva tradimenti questi comportamenti; vero che poi lasciava i malcapitati. Se non è un'attenuante, comunque risulta meno squallido di un tradimento come quello subito da me ,in cui ci sono figli ancora piccoli di mezzo e,il peso e la responsabilità delle decisioni per il torto subito ricadono proprio sul danneggiato.
Da come scrivi sei ancora nella fase della passione e dell'innamoramento....


----------



## Eagle72 (17 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non so quali regole funzionano; so invece quelle che non hanno funzionato:
> non basta avere un buon carattere, senza stressare ( adesso si che stresso), lasciargli la libertà che voleva senza nessun controllo, massima fiducia, non basta aver mantenuto il peso forma di 25 anni fa, non basta essere disponibile anche quando sono stanca morta, non basta cucinare bene, non basta una laurea, nemmeno il master, non basta una lingerie.... carina, non basta occuparsi della casa senza nessun aiuto....
> Avrei una domanda io invece: vi ricordate per quanto tempo la vostra copia è stata felice ? Un anno, due, dieci, venti ?


Venti. Stupendi. Non avrei potuto desiderare di più. Ora acciaccati ma si va avanti. Confido nel futuro...sarà diverso ma staremo insieme... sapendo che certe cose possono far davvero male...


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In rete abbondano le regole per fare funzionare una coppia:
> 
> 
> Comunicare: tutto, sempre e comunque.  Questa era la regola di mia suocera. Anche una mia amica l’aveva consigliato a una tizia che le aveva confessato di avere qualche problema matrimoniale. Peccato che il problema era che lei era andata a letto con un altro. Il marito non aveva apprezzato la sincerità del dialogo.:mexican:
> ...


A far funzionare una coppia sono le affinità , secondo me..e la qualità delle persone che la compongono


----------



## stany (18 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Venti. Stupendi. Non avrei potuto desiderare di più. Ora acciaccati ma si va avanti. Confido nel futuro...sarà diverso ma staremo insieme... sapendo che certe cose possono far davvero male...


Sono contento per voi che avete superato.


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Sono contento per voi che avete superato.


Mah...si va molto a periodi..ho dei periodi di rifiuto totale del tradimento subito..e degli annessi...e periodi dove mi sembra tutto lontano...come se non fosse esistito...sensazioni strane...se stabilizzo ..è fatta


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Certo che trovare qui una serie di consigli sul come far funzionare una coppia...
> 
> ecco, come dire.. io non so se mi fiderei proprio proprio al 100%


In effetti...


----------



## danny (18 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> A far funzionare una coppia sono le affinità , secondo me..e la qualità delle persone che la compongono


Molto razionale.
Non se siano  condizioni sufficienti, di sicuro sono necessarie.
Quando cominci a non sopportare più neppure i programmi televisivi che guarda o quello che mangia sei arrivato al capolinea.


----------



## stany (18 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Molto razionale.
> Non se siano  condizioni sufficienti, di sicuro sono necessarie.
> Quando cominci a non sopportare più neppure i programmi televisivi che guarda o quello che mangia sei arrivato al capolinea.


Proprio così: ciò che prima veniva tollerato dopo diviene incompatibile. Emergono divergenze e differenze su come educare/allevare i figli; retaggi di abitudini delle rispettive famiglie di provenienza. Fattori pratici che non si vogliono più smussare e che si prestano alla critica quotidiana, con l'unica deriva certa di aumentare la distanza.


----------



## Rosarose (18 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Proprio così: ciò che prima veniva tollerato dopo diviene incompatibile. Emergono divergenze e differenze su come educare/allevare i figli; retaggi di abitudini delle rispettive famiglie di provenienza. Fattori pratici che non si vogliono più smussare e che si prestano alla critica quotidiana, con l'unica deriva certa di aumentare la distanza.


Purtroppo il tempo cambia molte cose, le frustrazioni si accumulano e non si riescono più a metabolizzare, prima si passava sopra ad una briciolina, con il tempo bisogna scavalcare quella che sembra una montagna...ora stabilire se è a noi che sembra una montagna perché è finito l'amore, o l'amore è stato schiacciato e soffocato dall'immane peso, è annosa questione...
Andando sul pratico: io non riuscivo a perdonare a mio marito di avere pensato solo alla sua realizzazione professionale e non alla mia, che avrei potuto raggiungere con un trasferimento a cui si è opposto strenuamente.
La gestione dei figli la sentivo unicamente sulle mie spalle e ogni richiesta esaudita sembrava cadere dall'alto.
Anche la vita sociale l'organizzazione di viaggi ...progressivamente tutto Io...ecco credo che verso la fine dei 16 anni ero proprio stanca!! 

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Molto razionale.
> Non se siano  condizioni sufficienti, di sicuro sono necessarie.
> Quando cominci a non sopportare più neppure i programmi televisivi che guarda o quello che mangia sei arrivato al capolinea.


Se non ci sono affinità è li che si arriva ...perché faccia e sedere scendono a tutti


----------



## Vera (18 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I vecchi dicevano: la pazienza.
> Ricordo una coppia che non passavano un giorno senza litigare.
> Quando lei è morta lui era inconsolabile. È morto a breve distanza.


I miei nonni litigavano anche loro tutti i giorni. Se qualcuno, non conoscendoli, li avrebbe visti dall'esterno, avrebbe detto che era una storia finita. Invece la notte dormivano sempre appiccicati. Loro dicevano "Mai andare a letto arrabbiati".
Mia nonna purtroppo è morta all'improvviso, a 64 anni e mio nonno, seppur in gambissima, penso abbia smesso on quell'istante di dare un senso alla sua esistenza.


----------



## stany (18 Novembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> I miei nonni litigavano anche loro tutti i giorni. Se qualcuno, non conoscendoli, li avrebbe visti dall'esterno, avrebbe detto che era una storia finita. Invece la notte dormivano sempre appiccicati. Loro dicevano "Mai andare a letto arrabbiati".
> Mia nonna purtroppo è morta all'improvviso, a 64 anni e mio nonno, seppur in gambissima, penso abbia smesso on quell'istante di dare un senso alla sua esistenza.


Ecco , la differenza la fa proprio "andare a letto abbracciati"....
Il fatto è che quando si è incazzati diventa difficile. E più il tempo passa e più pare sconveniente e forzato....


----------



## Vera (18 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ecco , la differenza la fa proprio "andare a letto abbracciati"....
> Il fatto è che quando si è incazzati diventa difficile. E più il tempo passa e più pare sconveniente e forzato....


Lo so bene. Sai quante volte ho pensato a quel "Mai andare a letto arrabbiati"? Per come sono fatta, se mi incazzo, devo farla sbollire. Però c'è da dire che se ci tengo sono disposta a mettere da parte l'orgoglio e sventolare bandiera bianca. Come dici te, con il tempo, ci si stanca e di sistemare le cose non si ha più voglia.


----------



## patroclo (18 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ecco , la differenza la fa proprio "andare a letto abbracciati"....
> Il fatto è che quando si è incazzati diventa difficile. E più il tempo passa e più pare sconveniente e forzato....


Mi viene un po' da ridere perchè quando ero sposato uno dei momenti di massima tensione era proprio l'andare a letto, molte volte lo evitavo proprio.....altro che abbracciati......


----------



## stany (18 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Mi viene un po' da ridere perchè quando ero sposato uno dei momenti di massima tensione era proprio l'andare a letto, molte volte lo evitavo proprio.....altro che abbracciati......


Alla fine, quello è l'indicatore..


----------



## Lara3 (18 Novembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Venti. Stupendi. Non avrei potuto desiderare di più. Ora acciaccati ma si va avanti. Confido nel futuro...sarà diverso ma staremo insieme... sapendo che certe cose possono far davvero male...


Venti e stupendi .... e poi ....
In questi venti anni stupendi eri sicuro della sua sincerità ?
Vabbè, importante che tu hai un bellissimo ricordo; se poi lei è stata o no una brava attrice non serve più a niente scoprirlo.


----------



## patroclo (18 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Alla fine, quello è l'indicatore..


sai che non sono così sicuro....causa/effetto, uovo/gallina...so solo che quando ho smesso di fare/farmi domande la relazione si è volatilizzata ( e anche qui magari potremmo discutere cosa è successo prima)


----------



## Eagle72 (18 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Venti e stupendi .... e poi ....
> In questi venti anni stupendi eri sicuro della sua sincerità ?
> Vabbè, importante che tu hai un bellissimo ricordo; se poi lei è stata o no una brava attrice non serve più a niente scoprirlo.


Certo che ero sicuro...poi ci siamo persi...non so nemmeno io come...ti ritrovi appunto a non sopportare più nulla..la coppia dopo figlie, cambi città, problemi lavorativi, lutti ha vacillato...il nervosismo era il nostro pane quotidiano. E abbiamo entrambi trovato ristoro. È sbagliato, alle volte assurdo per come siamo sempre stati uniti e come lo siamo. Scivolarci dentro è un attimo. Potessimo mettere lancette indietro e agire diversamente lo faremmo, ne sono certo. Ma non si può e il nostro legame è troppo forte. Si lei ha gestito molto meglio, nella tempesta ha scelto il bluff totale e la situazione di comodo di non scegliere. Non siamo tutti uguali purtroppo, ma per i venti anni di amore totale che ho ricevuto mi sono concesso di concederci una chance.


----------



## ologramma (19 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In rete abbondano le regole per fare funzionare una coppia:
> 
> 
> Comunicare: tutto, sempre e comunque.  Questa era la regola di mia suocera. Anche una mia amica l’aveva consigliato a una tizia che le aveva confessato di avere qualche problema matrimoniale. Peccato che il problema era che lei era andata a letto con un altro. Il marito non aveva apprezzato la sincerità del dialogo.:mexican:
> ...


mi trovi d'accordo su tutti i punti con l'unica differenza ,come ben sapete , io non scoperto non è una cosa di poco conto credo?
Dall'alto della mia esperienza matrimoniale lunghissima il primo punto era il mio motto e devo dire che l'ho sempre attuato , mi sono sgolato per il deficit grave nella nostra coppia e vista la ripetuta mancanza mi sono adeguato prendendomi una libertà mai scoperta ,non ho mai confessato e come ho sempre detto :e che so scemo?
Secondo punto: ascolto un po dopo subentro io e faccio na strage cioè non smetto più:sonar:
Terzo: mi piace tutto quello che fa la mia lei, andiamo d'accordo e scendiamo con piacere a molti compromessi , non mi sembra che ci sia disagio o costrizioni.
Quarto punto: ci prendiamo i nostri spazi totalmente di comune accordo anzi quando ho le mie uscite o come le sue siamo contenti e ci capiamo all'istante.
Ultimo punto: le coccole sempre fatte è stato un modo per prendere sonno anche se io o lei nel dormire non amiamo sfiorarci  e per rispondere alle parole evidenziate con sopraggiungere della menopausa in quei momenti tutto si va a farsi benedire :sonar:.
Ragazzi qui si parla di un matrimonio di quasi mezzo secolo e quindi di cose ce ne sarebbero di dire tante  ma i punti salienti sono stati scritti benissimo dalla mia amica Brunetta che reputo una donna con la testa sulle spalle :up:, orgogliosa, ferma nelle sue decisioni come la mia lei e non cito altre sue belle doti.



so sposato è


----------



## stany (19 Novembre 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi trovi d'accordo su tutti i punti con l'unica differenza ,come ben sapete , io non scoperto non è una cosa di poco conto credo?
> Dall'alto della mia esperienza matrimoniale lunghissima il primo punto era il mio motto e devo dire che l'ho sempre attuato , mi sono sgolato per il deficit grave nella nostra coppia e vista la ripetuta mancanza mi sono adeguato prendendomi una libertà mai scoperta ,non ho mai confessato e come ho sempre detto :e che so scemo?
> Secondo punto: ascolto un po dopo subentro io e faccio na strage cioè non smetto più:sonar:
> Terzo: mi piace tutto quello che fa la mia lei, andiamo d'accordo e scendiamo con piacere a molti compromessi , non mi sembra che ci sia disagio o costrizioni.
> ...


Ciao Olo, sei rispettoso del decalogo stilato da Brunetta...
Però tua moglie non te la da! Eh..eh...
A parte le battute, credo che troppo spesso la menopausa diventi un alibi in situazioni irrisolte. Pensare che la scienza sostiene che la donna  in menopausa diventa più disinibita....Mah! Forse con gli altri


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ecco , la differenza la fa proprio "andare a letto abbracciati"....
> Il fatto è che quando si è incazzati diventa difficile. E più il tempo passa e più pare sconveniente e forzato....


Noi sempre abbracciati.


----------



## stany (19 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Noi sempre abbracciati.


Allora, se dici di essere al capolinea, io ho già preso la Transiberiana .....


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ciao Olo, sei rispettoso del decalogo stilato da Brunetta...
> Però tua moglie non te la da! Eh..eh...
> A parte le battute, credo che troppo spesso la menopausa diventi un alibi in situazioni irrisolte. Pensare che la scienza sostiene che la donna  in menopausa diventa più disinibita....Mah! Forse con gli altri


È quello che dicevo anch’io. Però non tutte le persone sono uguali e non tutti gli ormoni sono uguali.


----------



## riccardo1973 (19 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sto scrivendo da smartphone per cui tendo a essere sintetico... cerco di spiegare con un esempio.
> Mettiamo che io cominci a frequentare una donna che mi piace. All'inizio questa frequentazione mi genera piacere. Mi diverte ogni cosa che facciamo insieme, anche la più banale, mi sento gratificato dal suo interesse, desidero vederla perché con lei provo piacere etc.
> Questa fase è l'infatuazione ed è egoistica, tutta centrata sull 'io: il fine è conquistare la donna desiderata perché essa genera piacere e quindi la si vuole. In pratica, io sto bene con lei e desidero prolungare questo stare bene.
> Tante relazioni clandestine si fermano a questa fase.
> ...


Bravo Danny! sono d accordo su tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi trovi d'accordo su tutti i punti con l'unica differenza ,come ben sapete , io non scoperto non è una cosa di poco conto credo?
> Dall'alto della mia esperienza matrimoniale lunghissima il primo punto era il mio motto e devo dire che l'ho sempre attuato , mi sono sgolato per il deficit grave nella nostra coppia e vista la ripetuta mancanza mi sono adeguato prendendomi una libertà mai scoperta ,non ho mai confessato e come ho sempre detto :e che so scemo?
> Secondo punto: ascolto un po dopo subentro io e faccio na strage cioè non smetto più:sonar:
> Terzo: mi piace tutto quello che fa la mia lei, andiamo d'accordo e scendiamo con piacere a molti compromessi , non mi sembra che ci sia disagio o costrizioni.
> ...


Ci ho pensato.
Ma è da buttare quello che hai o è da farci la firma?


----------



## ologramma (19 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato.
> Ma è da buttare quello che hai o è da farci la firma?


ci metterei la firma per altri cento anni ma la vedo dura mi accontento di quello che resta:up:


----------



## ologramma (19 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ciao Olo, sei rispettoso del decalogo stilato da Brunetta...
> Però tua moglie non te la da! Eh..eh...
> A parte le battute, credo che troppo spesso la menopausa diventi un alibi in situazioni irrisolte. Pensare che la scienza sostiene che la donna  in menopausa diventa più disinibita....Mah! Forse con gli altri


so di signore con menopausa precoce sono diventate disinibite  ma penso che siano sporadiche  perchè con consiglio medico prendono medicine per farle prolungare per altri cinque  anni dopo è rischioso per la loro salute , la mia signora già era prossima alla sessantina quindi non ne vedeva l'utilizzo .
Stany comunque la cosa è più frequente di quello che credi solo non lo si dice basta andare con gli amici nostri coetanei e ne senti di cotte e di crude , ho amici che hanno ricorso alla famosa pillolina blu sempre che non hanno problemi sanitari più seri e la stessa cosa avviene per le signore ma anche qui ci sono eccezioni.
Se leggi qui ci sono esempi avvenuti anche in età giovanile quindi come la giri la giri è na fregatura


----------



## stany (19 Novembre 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> so di signore con menopausa precoce sono diventate disinibite  ma penso che siano sporadiche  perchè con consiglio medico prendono medicine per farle prolungare per altri cinque  anni dopo è rischioso per la loro salute , la mia signora già era prossima alla sessantina quindi non ne vedeva l'utilizzo .
> Stany comunque la cosa è più frequente di quello che credi solo non lo si dice basta andare con gli amici nostri coetanei e ne senti di cotte e di crude , ho amici che hanno ricorso alla famosa pillolina blu sempre che non hanno problemi sanitari più seri e la stessa cosa avviene per le signore ma anche qui ci sono eccezioni.
> Se leggi qui ci sono esempi avvenuti anche in età giovanile quindi come la giri la giri è na fregatura


Eh... Ma la pillolina blu la si prende se la moglie non è mai sazia,oppure se serve al di fuori; io mai presa (non mi serve), ma mai dire mai....Se dovessimo tornare a scopare  come un tempo,forse....ma penso che per usare la signora  Palmina non mi serva . A meno che non trovi una scopamica che si accontenti solo di quello...Non ho né voglia né tempo per imbastire storie clandestine ammantate di ammore .   Sai che palle poi gestire la tresca....Mi scocciava trent'anni fa, figuriamoci adesso...


----------



## Foglia (19 Novembre 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> so di signore con menopausa precoce sono diventate disinibite  ma penso che siano sporadiche  perchè con consiglio medico prendono medicine per farle prolungare per altri cinque  anni dopo è rischioso per la loro salute , la mia signora già era prossima alla sessantina quindi non ne vedeva l'utilizzo .
> Stany comunque la cosa è più frequente di quello che credi solo non lo si dice basta andare con gli amici nostri coetanei e ne senti di cotte e di crude , ho amici che hanno ricorso alla famosa pillolina blu sempre che non hanno problemi sanitari più seri e la stessa cosa avviene per le signore ma anche qui ci sono eccezioni.
> Se leggi qui ci sono esempi avvenuti anche in età giovanile quindi come la giri la giri è na fregatura


Non è il tuo caso, perché da quanto ho letto siete stati entrambi fortunati, e tutto sommato avete portato avanti una bella coppia per decenni. Cosa notevole, e quindi complimenti a te perché a sentirti oggi parlare fate comunque invidia a tanti, me in prima fila  

Volevo però riflettere su una cosa, che dici anche tu.
Cioè che non sempre l'astinenza si verifica perché si è raggiunta la pace dei sensi.
Fare sesso in sé è piacevole. Lasciamo perdere gli eccessi del fantastico, travolgente, mistico etc. 
Diciamo piacevole  
Ora, se e' vero che a vent'anni e' anche il gusto di sperimentare, e che più avanti non per tutti ha semplice valenza di sfogo. Se e' vero anche che possono capitare momenti di stanchezza, per cui non si ha voglia di quello così come non si ha voglia di dedicarsi ad altre attività gradite.
Se e' vero tutto questo, e se e' vero che con l'andare del tempo il  "motore" diventa sempre più a livello per così dire  "spirituale"... Forse bisogna dare atto che se non è più piacevole e' perché non troviamo più piacevole chi ci e' accanto.
Poco dopo avere partorito ero stanca. Scoprirono (da esami del sangue) che avevo la cd. "formula leucocitaria" invertita, e questo senza infezioni apparenti in atto. Si rivelò una mia caratteristica  (te pareva se posso avere qualcosa di normale ), ma nel mentre mio marito era solo incazzato perché temeva fosse l'ennesima scusa per  "diradare". Non gli era neanche saltato per la testa che, al di là della stanchezza, fosse oramai lui a non piacermi. Zero. Pensava semplicemente che fossi stronza, e (correggo) il fatto che non ne avessi voglia non aveva importanza. Voleva "soddisfare". Anche il sospetto che potessi avere qualche malattia  (che a me preoccupò) non gli bloccava in alcun modo il suo pensiero. Che era quello di svuotarsi, costasse quello che costasse. Cioè con o senza di me  "presente", all'atto. Quando poi i rapporti vengono quasi "pretesi", o "attesi come la manna dal cielo".... A parte che si sente. Ma è una pretesa in sé assurda, proprio perché non deve essere pretesa. C'è poco da fare. Anche mettersi "a tavolino", per queste cose, non credo serva a niente. Quando tra di noi il sesso  "andava", non ero quella che si faceva cercare.


----------



## stany (19 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è il tuo caso, perché da quanto ho letto siete stati entrambi fortunati, e tutto sommato avete portato avanti una bella coppia per decenni. Cosa notevole, e quindi complimenti a te perché a sentirti oggi parlare fate comunque invidia a tanti, me in prima fila
> 
> Volevo però riflettere su una cosa, che dici anche tu.
> Cioè che non sempre l'astinenza si verifica perché si è raggiunta la pace dei sensi.
> ...


Per quello io sosterrò sempre che il sesso è l'indicatore principale dello stato della coppia; qui dentro, salvo rari casi, quando si va in bianco per un periodo al di fuori della norma e della tollerabilità, significa che la coppia in quanto tale non esiste più.
Se non si scopa la coppia è (quasi sempre) finita,; invece il continuare a farlo non significa che non lo sia (uno dei due si sacrifica per il quieto vivere...


----------



## Foglia (19 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Per quello io sosterrò sempre che il sesso è l'indicatore principale dello stato della coppia; qui dentro, salvo rari casi, quando si va in bianco per un periodo al di fuori della norma e della tollerabilità, significa che la coppia in quanto tale non esiste più.
> Se non si scopa la coppia è (quasi sempre) finita,; invece il continuare a farlo non significa che non lo sia (uno dei due si sacrifica per il quieto vivere...


Quando si parla di  "sacrificarsi" per fare sesso, la coppia e' già bella che andata. Quello che volevo però dire e' che fare la conta (me la dai / non me la dai) non salva il rapporto.
Ho letto spesso parlare di  "frequenze dei rapporti". Molto meno di frequenze di un vero dialogo. Che non è impostato sul "me la dai  / non me la dai". Ed eventualmente da lì il perché.


----------



## Moni (19 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quando si parla di  "sacrificarsi" per fare sesso, la coppia e' già bella che andata. Quello che volevo però dire e' che fare la conta (me la dai / non me la dai) non salva il rapporto.
> Ho letto spesso parlare di  "frequenze dei rapporti". Molto meno di frequenze di un vero dialogo. Che non è impostato sul "me la dai  / non me la dai". Ed eventualmente da lì il perché.


Molte coppie a me vicine fanno sesso qnd va bene 3 volte al mese non di più a sentire loro 
Ed è una buona media 

Trec hanno smesso da anni epuree continuano vita di sempre uscire passioni costruzione di progetti famigliari vacanze ecc
Se non lo sapessi x certo non ci crederei invece spesso raccolgo sfoghi perché sono le donne a lamentarsi di Mariti che non le cercano più e se lo fanno loro trovano scuse
Di uno so per certo che non ha storie l altro invece penso di sì e credo anche tipo Escort.. Senza implicazioni 
L altro si fa la sua vita è solo presente x i figli e io credo sua sua preso una sbandata non ricambiata 

Eppure non pensano a Separarsi sono rassegnate e infelici ma a  tratti con slanci affettuosi 
Tutte tra i 42 e i 50 anni.. Non 80 eh

Non c'è mutanda lingerie serata speciale che tenga non si fa e stop


----------



## Moni (19 Novembre 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> ci metterei la firma per altri cento anni ma la vedo dura mi accontento di quello che resta:up:


Che caro che sei con la tua signora
In una vita intera ci può stare un tradimebto soptutto se motivato da stecchetto  basta che non venga mai a mancare quelli che credo tra voi ci sia.. Siete cmq fortunati dai


----------



## Lara3 (19 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Molte coppie a me vicine fanno sesso qnd va bene 3 volte al mese non di più a sentire loro
> Ed è una buona media
> 
> Trec hanno smesso da anni epuree continuano vita di sempre uscire passioni costruzione di progetti famigliari vacanze ecc
> ...


Però ...
Non parlo con le mie amiche di questo.... quindi non ho idea di come vanno gli altri.
Direi che la situazione con mio marito prima della scoperta era decisamente migliore di quella descritta da te, mentre quella di adesso è decisamente e nettamente ancora migliore ( ma non più con mio marito). 
Questo parlando di quantità...
Qualitativamente invece è sicuramente e infinitamente meglio adesso.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Molte coppie a me vicine fanno sesso qnd va bene 3 volte al mese non di più a sentire loro
> Ed è una buona media
> 
> Trec hanno smesso da anni epuree continuano vita di sempre uscire passioni costruzione di progetti famigliari vacanze ecc
> ...


Io avevo sentito di peggio. Una volta al mese o ogni tre mesi. E in coppie che visibilmente si vogliono bene.


----------



## Bruja (20 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io avevo sentito di peggio. Una volta al mese o ogni tre mesi. E in coppie che visibilmente si vogliono bene.


Ma è credibile che coppie non proprio decrepite abbiano simili ritmi?  Poi sia chiaro possono esistere ritmi particolari, ma anche il volersi bene non esime dal farsi qualche domandina ... il dubbio sulle prestazioni scarse indoor non elimina la possibilità degli... open


----------



## Rosarose (20 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma è credibile che coppie non proprio decrepite abbiano simili ritmi?  Poi sia chiaro possono esistere ritmi particolari, ma anche il volersi bene non esime dal farsi qualche domandina ... il dubbio sulle prestazioni scarse indoor non elimina la possibilità degli... open


Come è stato già detto anche io sono convinta che il sesso e la frequenza sia un chiaro indicatore dello stato della coppia...
Pensateci bene, per quale motivo un'attività "piacevole" deve essere diradata, se non ci sono reali problemi di salute?
È banalmente e inequivocabilmente semplice....l'intesa è finita...
Per me in 21 anni la media è sempre stata di due volte a settimana..
Con la malattia di mio marito è  ridotta a 1 volta ogni 15 gg.
Devo dire che stare sotto a questo..per me è difficile..e non sono una ragazzina [emoji1787][emoji1787]

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lostris (20 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma è credibile che coppie non proprio decrepite abbiano simili ritmi?  Poi sia chiaro possono esistere ritmi particolari, ma anche il volersi bene non esime dal farsi qualche domandina ... il dubbio sulle prestazioni scarse indoor non elimina la possibilità degli... open


Da me si ragionava a trimestri/quadrimestri.
Senza open.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Da me si ragionava a trimestri/quadrimestri.
> Senza open.


Scusa, ma quanti avete ?


----------



## Lara3 (20 Novembre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Come è stato già detto anche io sono convinta che il sesso e la frequenza sia un chiaro indicatore dello stato della coppia...
> Pensateci bene, per quale motivo un'attività "piacevole" deve essere diradata, se non ci sono reali problemi di salute?
> È banalmente e inequivocabilmente semplice....l'intesa è finita...
> Per me in 21 anni la media è sempre stata di due volte a settimana..
> ...


Non sempre è un buon indicatore: con mio marito prima della scoperta era di 2-3 alla settimana. E nonostante questo tradiva.
Ma quanti anni avete ?


----------



## Lostris (20 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Scusa, ma quanti avete ?


Immagino anni.
Io ne avevo 33, lui dieci in più.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Immagino anni.
> Io ne avevo 33, lui dieci in più.


Si, scusa, volevo dire quanti anni ...
Giovani....
Questa frequenza era dettata da lui o da te ?
Comunque è strano. E all’inizio della vostra relazione come era ?


----------



## Rosarose (20 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non sempre è un buon indicatore: con mio marito prima della scoperta era di 2-3 alla settimana. E nonostante questo tradiva.
> Ma quanti anni avete ?


Ma infatti!! Se non c'è sesso è sicuramente un indicatore di problemi ! Ma non vale per il contrario!! Cioè se c'è sesso non è detto che non ci siano ugualmente problemi...
Io ho 50 anni
Attualmente una storia "particolare"...


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lostris (20 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, scusa, volevo dire quanti anni ...
> Giovani....
> Questa frequenza era dettata da lui o da te ?
> Comunque è strano. E all’inizio della vostra relazione come era ?


Mi sono adeguata io.

Ma ad un certo punto mi andava anche bene così perchè ho smesso di avere desiderio, devo dire che mi sono spenta abbastanza presto.

All'inizio beh, un pò meglio come media, credo più o meno una volta a settimana.
Non è mai stato un mandrillone.

Sono comunque quasi certa che la carenza di sesso in sè non avrebbe rappresentato un grosso problema se ci fosse stata almeno un'affettività "di contatto" a compensare (intendo baci, abbracci, vicinanza ecc)


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi sono adeguata io.
> 
> Ma ad un certo punto mi andava anche bene così perchè ho smesso di avere desiderio, devo dire che mi sono spenta abbastanza presto.
> 
> ...


Tempo fa lessi un libro interessante di una sessuologa che diceva che siamo tutti molto ignoranti riguardo al sesso. Parliamo di numerosità , di durata , di dimensioni ..per capire se rientriamo nella normalità o nel patologico ...e non sappiamo per esempio che in menopausa e in andropausa la situazione cambia..cambia il desiderio a causa degli ormoni e cambia il fisico..per cui anche gli approcci sessuali sono diversi ...o che  dopo il parto e coi figli piccoli è tutto più difficile ...In generale , tecnicismi a parte , spesso non ci si capisce e si generano malintesi. Credo infatti che mai come per il sesso sia fondamentale comunicare. A volte si spera che l’altro abbia doti telepatiche e capisca cosa ci manca...eppure poi anche noi magari non capiamo lui.... io per esempio pensavo che a mio marito non piacessero alcune cose e viceversa ... dopo anni abbiamo scoperto che nessuno dei due aveva capito niente dell’altro ....  eppure dormivamo nello stesso letto ... a volte non c’e davvero la volontà di comprendere per davvero  ...ma si tratta di voler mantenere certi puntigli o prese di posizione ...credo.


----------



## Moni (20 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io avevo sentito di peggio. Una volta al mese o ogni tre mesi. E in coppie che visibilmente si vogliono bene.


Probbailm va a morire questa componente ma rimane vivo l Affetto.. Poi vedo che coppie che lo fanno regoalrm si tradiscono cmq per cui...


----------



## Moni (20 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Tempo fa lessi un libro interessante di una sessuologa che diceva che siamo tutti molto ignoranti riguardo al sesso. Parliamo di numerosità , di durata , di dimensioni ..per capire se rientriamo nella normalità o nel patologico ...e non sappiamo per esempio che in menopausa e in andropausa la situazione cambia..cambia il desiderio a causa degli ormoni e cambia il fisico..per cui anche gli approcci sessuali sono diversi ...o che  dopo il parto e coi figli piccoli è tutto più difficile ...In generale , tecnicismi a parte , spesso non ci si capisce e si generano malintesi. Credo infatti che mai come per il sesso sia fondamentale comunicare. A volte si spera che l’altro abbia doti telepatiche e capisca cosa ci manca...eppure poi anche noi magari non capiamo lui.... io per esempio pensavo che a mio marito non piacessero alcune cose e viceversa ... dopo anni abbiamo scoperto che nessuno dei due aveva capito niente dell’altro ....  eppure dormivamo nello stesso letto ... a volte non c’e davvero la volontà di comprendere per davvero  ...ma si tratta di voler mantenere certi puntigli o prese di posizione ...credo.


Si vero 

Poi si tratta anche di altro 
Con il mio attuale compagno ho un intesa mai avuta prima 
Perché c eun intesa di testa anche non so per me entra in ballo tutto.... E aumenta anche la frequenza 

Mi Sento Una donna normale adesso prima ero frustrata non fatemi Pensare...
Però ammettoChe sono molto più dolce e attenta di quanto Non fossi prima.. Forse xche non ero felice


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Si vero
> 
> Poi si tratta anche di altro
> Con il mio attuale compagno ho un intesa mai avuta prima
> ...


Certo. 
Hai centrato un punto importante rappresentato dal tuo nuovo atteggiamento . Quale la causa e quale l’effetto riguardo all’infelicita ? 
A volte si tratta di combinazioni e aspettative sbagliate. L’esperienza aiuta sicuramente e se si è intelligenti si fa tesoro dei propri errori .


----------



## Lostris (20 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Tempo fa lessi un libro interessante di una sessuologa che diceva che siamo tutti molto ignoranti riguardo al sesso. Parliamo di numerosità , di durata , di dimensioni ..per capire se rientriamo nella normalità o nel patologico ...e non sappiamo per esempio che in menopausa e in andropausa la situazione cambia..cambia il desiderio a causa degli ormoni e cambia il fisico..per cui anche gli approcci sessuali sono diversi ...o che  dopo il parto e coi figli piccoli è tutto più difficile ...In generale , tecnicismi a parte , spesso non ci si capisce e si generano malintesi. Credo infatti che mai come per il sesso sia fondamentale comunicare. A volte si spera che l’altro abbia doti telepatiche e capisca cosa ci manca...eppure poi anche noi magari non capiamo lui.... io per esempio pensavo che a mio marito non piacessero alcune cose e viceversa ... dopo anni abbiamo scoperto che nessuno dei due aveva capito niente dell’altro ....  eppure dormivamo nello stesso letto ... a volte non c’e davvero la volontà di comprendere per davvero  ...ma si tratta di voler mantenere certi puntigli o prese di posizione ...credo.


Ma sai.. adesso penso che semplicemente bisogna trovarsi.
Che sia una volta al mese o alla settimana, che duri 10 minuti o un’ora... Se va bene ad entrambi e c’è sintonia, allora non c’è il problema.

Nel sesso come nelle altre cose. 
E sono d’accordo sul principio della comunicazione.. per tutto.

Da parte mia c’è stata una timida rimostranza sulla frequenza. Ma il punto per me non era il sesso in sé, quanto il non sentirmi desiderata e “vista” in quel senso.

Perchè, detto francamente, se si parla di mero sesso (scevro dalla componente di scambio con l’altro) posso soddisfarmi da sola. 

Mentre sulle altre mancanze affettive ho “bussato” più e più volte. 
Ad un certo punto ho smesso, ma come ho detto già nel mio caso lo sbaglio è stato fin dall’inizio ignorare l’importanza che per me avevano certe cose.

Che si cambi, che ci siano contingenze o momenti particolari, lo si mette in conto. 

Poi bisogna anche avere voglia di parlarsi... e a volte quella voglia non la trovi più.


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma sai.. adesso penso che semplicemente bisogna trovarsi.
> Che sia una volta al mese o alla settimana, che duri 10 minuti o un’ora... Se va bene ad entrambi e c’è sintonia, allora non c’è il problema.
> 
> Nel sesso come nelle altre cose.
> ...


Ti capisco, e molto.
Dalla mia esperienza ho però capito che a volte bisogna darsi un colpo di reni e capirla fino in fondo la motivazione che porta a certe divergenze. Perché la motivazione c’e ... ma spesso non la so riesce a tirar fuori ... e i malintesi sono dietro l’angolo, in agguato .


----------



## Vera (20 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Poi vedo che coppie che lo fanno regoalrm si tradiscono cmq per cui...


Confermo


----------



## spleen (21 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In rete abbondano le regole per fare funzionare una coppia:
> 
> Comunicare: tutto, sempre e comunque.  Questa era la regola di mia suocera. Anche una mia amica l’aveva consigliato a una tizia che le aveva confessato di avere qualche problema matrimoniale. Peccato che il problema era che lei era andata a letto con un altro. Il marito non aveva apprezzato la sincerità del dialogo.:mexican:
> Ascoltare: è ovvio che si comunica con chi ascolta. Basta che l’altro parli.
> ...


  Aggiungo: un po di resilienza, un po' di fantasia, apprezzare più la serotonina dell'adrenalina , una buona dose di culo.....


----------



## riccardo1973 (27 Novembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Confermo


confermo!


----------



## Bruja (28 Novembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Aggiungo: un po di resilienza, un po' di fantasia, apprezzare più la serotonina dell'adrenalina , una buona dose di culo.....


E magari non guasta valutare l'inclinazione fra partner... chi lo farebbe sempre o comunque con molta frequenza e chi ha tempi standard...sembra lapalissiano ma è piuttosto frequente oltre alle incomprensioni ci siano diversità di tempistiche.


----------



## Foglia (2 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> E magari non guasta valutare l'inclinazione fra partner... chi lo farebbe sempre o comunque con molta frequenza e chi ha tempi standard...sembra lapalissiano ma è piuttosto frequente oltre alle incomprensioni ci siano diversità di tempistiche.


Anche qui: forse più io riesco a comunicare bene con te, maggiore sarà la voglia di trovarmi a farlo la volta dopo. Se la comunicazione mi arriva noiosa, spenta, non interessata..... e già magari sono stanca di mio....


----------



## Bruja (2 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Anche qui: forse più io riesco a comunicare bene con te, maggiore sarà la voglia di trovarmi a farlo la volta dopo. Se la comunicazione mi arriva noiosa, spenta, non interessata..... e già magari sono stanca di mio....


Non vorrei ma temo tu abbia descritto la modalità del... facciamo 80% delle coppie? 
Si parla tanto di preliminari e pochissimo di presupposti della comunicazione erotica...


----------



## Paolo78mi (4 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In rete abbondano le regole per fare funzionare una coppia:
> 
> 
> Comunicare: tutto, sempre e comunque.  Questa era la regola di mia suocera. Anche una mia amica l’aveva consigliato a una tizia che le aveva confessato di avere qualche problema matrimoniale. Peccato che il problema era che lei era andata a letto con un altro. Il marito non aveva apprezzato la sincerità del dialogo.:mexican:
> ...


ahahahahahahah

1) Comunicare quasi tutto... .ahahahahah se il marito NON è un Cuckold Convinto, non converrebbe metterlo al corrente delle varie scappatelle...
2) Ascoltare e recepire il messaggio... (si, ma aggiungerei chi parla deve anche avere proprietà di SINTESI cazzo!!!) e non piagnucolare su ogni minima puttanata
3) Il Rispetto reciproco ci vuole... ed io qui farei subentrare anche le CORNA (che non sono una forma di rispetto...) quindi non sono da mettere...
4) Libertà, nei limiti logico... A mio avviso non dev'essere un obbligo, bensi un piacere, non dev'essere un escamotage per sfuggire, bensi una piccola concessione...
5) Coccole intimità e Sesso SPORCO... quello ci vuole, la donna va presa di forza e sbattuta per bene come se fosse un paio di Uova da strapazzare col frustino eheheheh... 

PS : Una volta finito di Giocare... una volta sfatta, coi capelli in disordine, appagata, sazia, e fatto un giro di bagno per pulizie di rito va messa a letto.. bacino della buonanotte e si dorme...

NON si rompono i coglioni con domande assurde tipo :

TATO DORMI ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ahahahahahahah
> 
> 1) Comunicare quasi tutto... .ahahahahah se il marito NON è un Cuckold Convinto, non converrebbe metterlo al corrente delle varie scappatelle...
> 2) Ascoltare e recepire il messaggio... (si, ma aggiungerei chi parla deve anche avere proprietà di SINTESI cazzo!!!) e non piagnucolare su ogni minima puttanata
> ...


tato??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

udiu paolo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Paolo78mi (5 Dicembre 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> tato??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????udiu paolo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


TATO NON LO SOPPORTO !!!


----------



## ipazia (5 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> TATO NON LO SOPPORTO !!!


e ti credo!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------

